# *ATTENTION* Duck Club opening, won't last long!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Due to the current situation in the oilfield, we had a couple groups that are unable to get back on our duck club lease for this coming season. Take a look at the details below and contact us if you're interested. Once you're on our club, you have first right to renew each year. These openings won't last long and you WON'T find another duck club set up that has less hunting pressure than ours.

Run-N-Gun Duck Club details:

-Nick Stillwell is club manager

-20 groups MAX

-3 hunts max per week per group

-6 hunters per hunt

-Teal season each group gets 8 hunts total

-Dove hunting including

-Crane hunting included(self-guided), counts against your max hunts per week

-35+/- ponds per year, crop rotation will cause slight variation in total number each year

-Club ponds and day hunting ponds will be totally separate and NO GUIDED hunts will take place on club ponds

-Club ponds and prep work comes first

-Almost all ponds have well access, so water won?t be an issue.

-15+/- ponds per year will be planted in millet, will depend on landowners, but we?ll push to plant as many as possible

-Pit blinds will be put in where land owners allow and where ponds are in the same location every year. Currently have 4 pits in and hopefully add 2-3 more each season until we reach max.

-Blinds will be built and brushed by us. Groups will not be expected to help in this process.

-Brand new Duck Camp, roughly 7,500sq ft, will be built before the 2016 season right outside Bay City.

-Ponds are located around or between the following cities: Kendleton, East Bernard, El Campo, Danevang, Blessing, Palacios, Markham, Bay City & Wadsworth. We are always looking for more quality land in the right areas, so more will be added along the way.

PRICE
$12.5K per group for 2016-2017 season

Deposit/Payments will be set up like this:
Deposit $3,500 due ASAP to lock spot down
2nd Payment $4,500 due by July 15th
Final Payment $4,500 due by Sept. 1st
NO teal hunting will be allowed for any group that?s not paid in full.

For more details or questions please contact us at anytime. 
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
[email protected]


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a fun, well run lease. Daniel and Nick worked their rear ends off during the offseason to make some of the best waterfowl habitat iv seen on the Texas Coast. Throughout the season they did their best to put all the groups on birds, even though last season the conditions weren't conducive for duck hunting. Not to mention most ponds were relatively close to home and you can be back home after your hunt just in time for College Game Day or to watch the Texans play. I would highly recommend this club to anyone looking for a good lease, and its only going to get better with the improvements these guys are putting into it.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We were able to get a couple ponds disced yesterday ahead of the big rain that's forecasted for Wed. Also go an update on a couple new pits we're having built and they look legit! Can't wait till they're done, painted and in the ground.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

After selling my ranch/waterfowl property several years ago, I spent a lot of time trying to find the right club/lease to get on that could live up to standards and expectations I had set when I had my own private wetlands. I cannot begin to say enough good things about my experience last year with Run-n-gun! Daniel, Nick and the rest of the team put in a ton of work and def know what they are doing. The properties they have gained access to are topnotch and the work they put in to get each one ready for the season is first class! I would absolutely recommend it to anyone looking to join a duck lease for this season-feel free to pm me with any questions about my experience!


----------



## JPECK19 (Jul 4, 2012)

Subscribed for latet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sure wish I had a group.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more additions and this bad boy will be ready to go in the ground! Start work on another one right after this one is picked up.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome blind! Love the dog box on the end!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Awesome blind! Love the dog box on the end!


Thanks! Collins Welding in El Campo did a great job and we can't wait to get them in the ground.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

No lids how are you going to keep the rain out?


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I could get a group together...


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

txshockwave said:


> No lids how are you going to keep the rain out?


They have lids, they are off to the side drying.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I wish I could get a group together...


Lucky for you we still have an opening if you're able to put a group together.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

They have lids.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I wish I could get a group together...


Have one spot left in my group PM me we will see if you mesh with my guys


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

letsgofishbro said:


> Have one spot left in my group PM me we will see if you mesh with my guys


PM Sent.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Busy day doing maintenance on a handful of new ponds we picked up for this next season. Mostly spot spraying cattails and small trees so they can later be burned and disced. The food that is already coming up looks extremely good and we're really excited about the future of this property. A few of the ponds need some serious TLC, but we'll have them ready by the time fall gets here!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Turned a few ponds over yesterday to knock out the useless vegetation and give the good stuff a head start. Great waterfowl habitat doesn't just happen, it's made! Here at Run-N-Gun we make a LOT of it.



















****CLICK ON PICTURE TO WATCH VIDEO****


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What are you doing? Drain the water out, grow vegetation over the summer and then flood it back to make a pond with food?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> What are you doing? Drain the water out, grow vegetation over the summer and then flood it back to make a pond with food?


Total depends on the pond, what is growing in it, what we want to go in it, if it is or isn't in a farming rotation and how easy it is to get the water off/on.

On the ponds in the last handful of pictures, we did a couple things to them. 2 of the ponds were growing pretty good vegetation(mostly all smartweed and regrowth millet) so we merely disced them back down to hopefully spread the seed and have even more regrowth, while knocking back some of the unwanted vegetation(cattails, sedge, and small trees) that was starting to show up. With the moisture that the soil was still holding and with the rain it received within 24hrs of being disced, we shouldn't have to flush across it, which is awesome for us. On 2 of the other ponds, they were pretty grown up in taller cattails and bigger trees. We sprayed them and once they are good and brown we'll light a match and then come back and disc them as well to get them back under control. We'll probably end up planting these ponds sometime in the summer to get them headed in the right direction as far as providing a good food source for the birds.

Each pond is different and requires different offseason work to maximize its potential. Some ponds are in a farming rotation and will be rice, those are easy to game plan for. But when you have roughly 100 different ponds and only 15-20 are in rice, that leaves 75-80 ponds that need some sort of work and preparation to make sure they are ready to go come flooding time.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Over the last 8-10 days we have finally got a break in the rain on a handful of our properties and have been able to get out and do some more work. Pulled water off a handful of ponds to create seed bed or to dry out so we can disc, planted a few others, flushed rice & a few of the new skid blinds have been delivered to property headquarters. The wet spring has really been good for the ponds that we have planted in the past as regrowth is coming up like crazy, just as good as when we planted it if not better. If we continue to miss the rain it'll be a busy next 8-10 days as we'll be planting and discing like crazy, along with getting new pit blinds sunk and a couple moved into better locations.

***WE STILL HAVE A CLUB SPOT OPEN IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, WE CAN'T CONTROL THE MIGRATION, BUT NO ONE WILL OUTWORK OR OUTPREPARE US!***


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

That skid blind rocks ! Can,t wait to hunt from one. Great to see you guys out working hard on the ponds. Makes me feel good about getting my part of our group paid early. Keep it up guys, teal will be here before we know it.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Disced, leveled and scratched ponds look so good before we plant them! Another good day of planting yesterday before the rain.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*Duck Group*

Guys,

Ive been trying to piece a group together to fill this last spot and as some of you know its tough. As of now I am wanting to get on and possibly have one other, maybe two, who would like to join. I saw a few posts of guys that were trying to get a group so I figured Id throw this out there. If anyone wants to get on together with me please feel free to PM me and we can see if we can work it out and Ill give you my cell.

A little background:

I work 14/14 in the oilfield out of state so I actually would essentially miss half of the season due to my scheduling. So that opens up a spot for a guest to tag along during those times for those who jump on. The 14 days I have off I will try to make as many hunts as possible.

I live in the area as well and know Daniel and Nick very well. Nick actually trained my silver this last spring. Both guys work really hard and are good people. The proof is in the pics. Ive also hunted some of the spots in years past with different friends. With the work that run n gun does I know its even better.

I also have an older ranger to use as well for getting to/from blinds if needed.

Hope we can get a group together and look forward to hearing from those interested.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another couple ponds planted and fertilized this afternoon. Will be flushing within the next 2-3 days. Rice on one of our farms looks REALLY good as does most in the area. Less than 2 months till teal season and we're getting more prepared everyday! Still lots to do, but we're knocking things out almost daily.

Still have opening for a group on the duck club for anyone interested.


----------

